# Weiler Matador Carriage Fix with Wohlhaupter UPA3



## Norppu (Jul 4, 2020)

I was about to set the angle of my compound to turn Morse 2 taper. I found out that this was a mission impossible as I was not able to adjust the angle of the compound accurately. As soon as I tried to tighten the compound it moved back to a predefined angle. After I took the carriage apart I found out that the top surfaces of the circular T-groove were badly damaged.
I used my Wohlhaupter UPA3 boring/planing head. It is the tool You want to have when performing a fixup task like this.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 4, 2020)

My Walhaupter and Narex heads will be the last things to go in the shop .


----------



## benmychree (Jul 4, 2020)

Another nice boring and facing head is the Chandler Duplex, and also the Universal Precision.  I had a big Narex for use on my horizontal boring mill, but it did not get much use, due to a tendency to chatter.


----------



## pacifica (Jul 5, 2020)

You can find a decent price on universal precisions, not so much on the others: like Narex, Wohlhaupter, D'Andrea, enco gamet.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 5, 2020)

pacifica said:


> You can find a decent price on universal precisions, not so much on the others: like Narex, Wohlhaupter, D'Andrea, enco gamet.


Yes, probably because the Universal Precision has a quite limited range/stroke, and comes with a set of special boring bars that adapt to other boring heads with 3/4" holes; the only real advantage to it is the fact that it is adjustable precisely while rotating.  The Chandler Duplex operates much like the Wohlhaupter and has a fairly long stroke, and continuous feed, not intermittent like the W and N.  I have both, UP and CD, and others, including the Tree taper boring head; a guy can't have too many boring heads!


----------

